# This is Dedicated to a Very Nice Guy~AC



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2019)

This man really makes me smile and giggle.  And in a way I can relate to him, too.  It's Alice Cooper~


I know there is some very debatable stuff about his music but I see it as just fun...most of it~I love the guy.  I first heard him in high school and said Wow, he get's it~

Biography: https://www.allmusic.com/artist/alice-cooper-mn0000005953/biography 












So, this is not a debate topic but an *entertainment topic* to listen to and enjoy the music.  Of course anyone is free to say whatever they wish...but I'll just be enjoying the music.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2019)

He lives here in Phoenix and appears a lot locally at different events.  I know this sounds terrible to say but he might well be the ugliest man alive.  Sorry, but at least I'm honest to myself.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> He lives here in Phoenix and appears a lot locally at different events.  I know this sounds terrible to say but he might well be the ugliest man alive.  Sorry, but at least I'm honest to myself.


That's funny~I've never seen him without make up.  Makes me wonder...


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> That's funny~I've never seen him without make up.  Makes me wonder...


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


>


He doesn't look that bad, a smile would help him out~we all got old, including AC.


----------



## jujube (Apr 15, 2019)

I had a brother-in-law (thankfully an "ex" brother-in-law) who was one of Alice Cooper's sound men at the time my sister married him.

As a big Alice Cooper fan, I was very excited that he was planning to come to the wedding.  Alas, at the last minute he was unable to.  That was the _only_ thing I was looking forward to about the wedding.  

Bummer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2019)

jujube said:


> I had a brother-in-law (thankfully an "ex" brother-in-law) who was one of Alice Cooper's sound men at the time my sister married him.
> 
> As a big Alice Cooper fan, I was very excited that he was planning to come to the wedding.  Alas, at the last minute he was unable to.  That was the _only_ thing I was looking forward to about the wedding.
> 
> Bummer.


Awww..:hug:Here's a song for you jujube:


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2019)

I should be ashamed.  I never said AC wasn't a nice guy and it was petty of me to characterize him as ugly.  Bad Jim, Bad!!  Sorry AC!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> I should be ashamed.  I never said AC wasn't a nice guy and it was petty of me to characterize him as ugly.  Bad Jim, Bad!!  Sorry AC!


That's okay Jim~I do things like that, too.    I found a pic of him smiling.  Looks somewhat better in it..I think..


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2019)

Another good one by AC~


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 15, 2019)

I saw an interesting interview with Alice Cooper/Vincent Furnier few years ago.  He and Raquel Welch were once an item, but he married a ballerina.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2019)

Listen to this...its wonderful~


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> I saw an interesting interview with Alice Cooper/Vincent Furnier few years ago.  He and Raquel Welch were once an item, but he married a ballerina.


Cool~


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2019)

A great hit and was popular in the 70s.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2019)

I'd vote for him~ but no Politics please~


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2019)

His story reminds me of me





Sorry but it keeps showing the wrong video..I meant for it to be showing No More Mr. Nice Guy~


----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 14, 2019)

I love him.  Just love his voice and mannerisms~


----------



## Ruthanne (May 14, 2019)

A real oldie song and a great one...


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2019)

There are some great instrumentals in this one!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 31, 2019)

He's done a lot of great b things for the community in Phoenix and has a teen center just down the road from me. When Glen Campbell lived here the two apparently played a lot of golf together. 
I have seen him at a couple of meetings. Nobody bothers him and if he shares you wouldn't know his fame. Very humbling in many ways.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2019)

MarkinPhx said:


> He's done a lot of great b things for the community in Phoenix and has a teen center just down the road from me. When Glen Campbell lived here the two apparently played a lot of golf together.
> I have seen him at a couple of meetings. Nobody bothers him and if he shares you wouldn't know his fame. Very humbling in many ways.


Yes he's so cool!


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 31, 2019)

Loved the song I’m 18 it was the anthem that I lived by in the 70s


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Loved the song I’m 18 it was the anthem that I lived by in the 70s


I used to blast it in my car.


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 31, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I used to blast it in my car.


Right, driving doughnuts in the middle of the road, it’s amazing that any of us survived that decade


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Right, driving doughnuts in the middle of the road, it’s amazing that any of us survived that decade


For sure!  I would sing real loud then too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 18, 2019)

I changed this post. I had posted a tune that made me despise AC, but I don't want it on SF.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 18, 2019)

Bet that few of you know that Alice Cooper "owns" the second "O" in the HOLLYWOOD sign, and dedicated his contribution in honor of Groucho Marx.  He sponsored it in 1978, paying roughly $28,000 to have it refurbished.  I lived quite near the sign at that time so I remember the sign's terrible state of disrepair and how fabulous it looked upon being restored.

Alice Cooper has a good name in Hollywood.

I took this photo from the back yard after the sign was redone. The land between our house and the sign is a finger of Griffith Park, and therefore will always remain unimproved. My mother lived there from 1970 until she passed in 2012. I had many good times in that home. ♥


----------



## Judycat (Aug 18, 2019)

Billion Dollar Babies was in my album collection back in my late teens. Thought he was great back then.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I changed this post. I had posted a tune that made me despise AC, but I don't want it on SF.


Wow, despise for a tune.  Something to think on.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 23, 2019)

Well, if you're a big AC fan, then you know exactly which tune I'm referring to.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Well, if you're a big AC fan, then you know exactly which tune I'm referring to.


I am a big fan but don't have a clue as to the tune.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 23, 2019)

It has "Babies" in the title. It's on Killer. It disturbed me, when I heard it, and I decided AC was not an artist I wanted to listen to, ever again.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2019)

I have listening to it many, many times but looked up the exact lyrics.  I guess it's interpreted subjectively but someone wrote it and I'm not sure what it all really means.  It's really vague to me:

https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/alicecooper/billiondollarbabies.html


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2019)

Another one I really like!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2019)

Not a bad song...rather good in fact:


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 26, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I have listening to it many, many times but looked up the exact lyrics.  I guess it's interpreted subjectively but someone wrote it and I'm not sure what it all really means.  It's really vague to me:
> 
> https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/alicecooper/billiondollarbabies.html


Not sure if you were replying to my post. That's not the tune I was referring to. The tune is on the album "Killer."


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 26, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Not sure if you were replying to my post. That's not the tune I was referring to. The tune is on the album "Killer."


I just read the lyrics to the song you are referring to and I took it to be *sarcasm*.  I don't believe AC is that type of person to deliberately mean something like that.  

https://www.looktothestars.org/celebrity/alice-cooper
*Charities & foundations supported 15*
Alice Cooper has supported the following charities listed on this site:

ANNIKA Foundation
Annual Duesenberg Imperial Ball
Artists for Peace and Justice
A World Fit For Kids!
Casey Lee Ball Foundation
Celebrity Fight Night Foundation
GRAMMY Foundation
Muhammad Ali Parkinson Center

MusiCares
New York Restoration Project
Rape Foundation
Red Cross
Save The Music Foundation
Solid Rock
Tibet House


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 4, 2019)

Interview with Alice Cooper on late musician Glen Campbell


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 14, 2019)

Needs to be played again!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## toffee (Sep 15, 2019)

omg I thought it was Halloween --lol …. seeing a/c  first thing in the morning before breeky


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

Here's another great by this great guy:

R*emember No Politics Please!





*


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)

Great song!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 20, 2020)




----------

